# [win2k]lsass.exe vs. SP4



## Erpel (10. Juli 2003)

*[win2k]lsass.exe vs. SP4 - Sieg Sp4*

HI
Ich wollte grade mein Win2000 auf sp4 updaten, aber während der Installation(beim installieren der neuen Dateien) kommt die Fehlermeldung: Die Datei /system32/lsass.exe wird von einer anderen Datei verwendet. Bitte beenden sie alle laufenden Programme und klicken auf wiederholen. Wie kann ich die Datei beenden (Taskmanager geht net: Zugriff verweigert) bzw. was macht die überhaupt?
Wer hat denn das Sp4 sonst noch installiert? Hattet ihr keine Probleme?
Wäre es eine möglichkeit das SP im Abgesicherten modus zu installieren?

Jawoll. Im angesicherten Modus gings problemlos.


----------



## Trinity X (11. Juli 2003)

*Re: [win2k]lsass.exe vs. SP4 - Sieg Sp4*



> _Original geschrieben von Agent-p _
> *HI
> Ich wollte grade mein Win2000 auf sp4 updaten, aber während der Installation(beim installieren der neuen Dateien) kommt die Fehlermeldung: Die Datei /system32/lsass.exe wird von einer anderen Datei verwendet. Bitte beenden sie alle laufenden Programme und klicken auf wiederholen. Wie kann ich die Datei beenden (Taskmanager geht net: Zugriff verweigert) bzw. was macht die überhaupt?
> 
> ...



Hi...nur mal zu deiner Frage, was "die" überhaupt macht...
Lsass heisst eigentlich "Local Security Authentication Server", managt die User-Logins auf dem PC und überprüft Angaben auf ihre Richtigkeit.
Als Systemprozess lässt sich dieser deshalb auch logischerweise nicht beenden und deine Schlussfolgerung mit der Installation im Security-Mode war daher richtig.
Mit dem SP 4 wurde insbesondere eine mögliche Fehlerquelle dieses Prozesses in Bezug auf sogenannte "DoS-Attacken" behoben.

Gruss
Trinity


----------



## Erpel (11. Juli 2003)

Vielen Dank für die Informationen.

Und das hier geht an Microsoft:
Toll gemacht, ein Programm zu entwickeln, das man unter Windows nicht installieren kann is echt ne Leistung Jungs. Wie wäre es auf solche Sachen mal hinzuweisen. *vonganzuntenhochziehundvordiefüßespuck*


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (11. Juli 2003)

Komisch, ich habe das SP4 ganz normal installiert.


----------

